# JavaEE 7 Maven Eclipse



## PollerJava (11. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt ewig mit Spring/Hibernate programmiert und hatte da immer die selbe vorgehensweise: 

1. mvn archetype:generate -DgroupId=xy -DartifactId=xy -DinteractiveMode=false
    -- so erstellte ich meine verschiedenen Projekte, dann hatte ich noch ein web Projekt und in der POM
    -- dieses Web- Projekts hatte ich dann dependencies auf die einzelnen Artefacte
    -- so hab ich meine Projekte immer gegliedert
2. ich hatte eine main- pom mit eben den oben erstellten modulen -> mvn eclipse:eclipse und konnte 
    dananch die Projekte in Eclipse importieren

Mit JavaEE komm ich nicht auf die Spur - welchen Maven archetype verwendet Ihr um ein JavaEE Projekt zu erstellen?
Kann ich die Vorgehensweise / Projektstruktur beibehalten wie oben beschrieben oder wie macht ihr größere Projekte in JavaEE?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe in diese Richtung - Danke!
Poller


----------

